# My dad . . .



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

. . . died on his 99th birthday five years ago.

In preparation for his memorial service, I went through 100's of photos of him. There were hardly any that didn't include a dog or a horse.

I know I've posted some, if not all of these, before, but here are some of my favorites.


This Airedale mix once chased down a kid who had accidentally knocked my dad over with his bicycle.









This foxhound mix grew up in a pool hall before being rescued by my grandparents. He was later stolen, taken 40 miles away and eventually escaped and found his way home.









My dad's stallion Cadillacan. He didn't ride until he was in his 40's and took it pretty seriously after that.









With his granddaughter and my Irish setter mix, Brandy. My dad took up cross country skiing, well into his 60's, so he could take Brandy out in the woods to run in the winter.









Nobody was more surprised than me when he came home with a rescued Shitzu named FiFi after wintering in Missouri. When my dad could no longer drive or walk well, he would take FiFi for walks (and sometimes rides) in his electric cart around the neighborhood.









I have two dogs. My son has one, my daughter has two and my only sibling - a sister in Missouri - has five. It's in our genes.


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

Excellent pictures. Your dad sounds like he was an awesome guy. I lost my mom about 5 years ago as well. I wish I'd had her around as long as your dad. And yay for him passing down the dog-lover's gene!


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

Great pictures-thanks for sharing. He must have been a remarkable man. I lost my dad 10 yrs ago. I still miss him everyday.


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

Fantastic pictures! 99 , amazing. Thanks for sharing


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

When my dad died, it was the first time in his life he'd ever spent a night in a hospital. (He didn't like it much.) He was born in the house I live in now. His mother had to climb a ladder to deliver him because the house was not quite finished. He was born prematurely, a pretty serious deal in 1907, and they put him in a box on the hot-water radiator to keep him warm. Nobody was sure if he would live.

Like most youngsters, I took my dad for granted when I was a kid. I didn't truly appreciate him until I was a father myself and learned how difficult a job it is. 

He always made it look effortless.


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

I know what you mean RonE about taking your dad for granted. Although I have no children myself, as an adult I realize what a truly remarkable man he was.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

RonE I have always thought that you seemed like a rather interesting fellow yourself and now I see where you get it. It seems as though you have inherited many traits from your father including your love of dogs. Those are fabulous pictures. I have to say that I am really impressed with the photo of him jumping with a horse. To think he started first in his 40's that is a major accomplishment. He either had such an amazing love of life itself or a death wish. I am guessing it was the love of life looking at the rest of the pictures and hearing the little you have told us. What a lucky man to have lived all of those years, really lived and was never sick enough to have to be hospitalized. What a blessing.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Thank you, Inga. To suggest that I have anything in common with my father is just about the nicest thing anyone could say to me.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

That is a awesome tribute to your dad. Gad, I bet I have quite a few dog pictures of my dad also (been dead over ten years). I do think it is in your genes. I have two, my son and wife have two, my daughter and husband have one and my daughter and almost fiance has one (lives with him for now). Husband's oldest brother has one, next brother has two, his sister has three.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

RonE, what a nice tribute to your dad. Lovely. 
He sounds like he was a pretty amazing guy, lucky enough to have some pretty amazing dogs...sounds like the apple didn't fall too far from the tree either.
Happy memories.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Those are some amazing photos and it sounds like he lived a very full life.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Those are some fantastic pictures. Love the one of him jumping, too.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Thank you for posting those pictures! I almost wish you'd posted more  Do you know the exact dates they were taken? I was trying to figure that out. I love old pictures and how they capture people who've been long gone in their life. It's remarkable.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

Indeed they are all very fantastic photos. Loosing a father can be hard I lost my step-father ( he raised me since birth practically) when i was 12 years old and changed my life in so many ways, remembering the day the left is very hard. These photos tell me how much you loved him and what a wonderful man he was and I just sincerely send you my condolences . Something in the way that you talk about him too just makes me feel we don't have men like that in the world anymore, or at least not that many, strong loving and stubborn men that just fight to the end and do it with such grace its almost scary. Fantastic photos.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Heres a few more:

My parents conducted most of their long courtship on horseback. In fact, it was my mom that taught my dad to ride.









My dad, his older brother and their dad (who was the first dentist in Two Rivers, WI)









My parents, ready to go to a costume party. My dad was the horse's ass.


----------



## amavanna (Nov 20, 2010)

> My parents, ready to go to a costume party. My dad was the horse's ass.


I really laughed hard at that ^_^


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for sharing these, RonE. He sounds like the sort of person, and parent, one could always respect and admire.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

RonE said:


> Heres a few more:
> 
> My parents conducted most of their long courtship on horseback. In fact, it was my mom that taught my dad to ride.


Thanks RonE it gives me hope that there is still a man out there for me. Even if he was a horses ass, he seemed like a really great fellow. He does a great job keeping those heels down too. I am just so impressed that he started riding well into his 40's and then a stallion no less and JUMPING!! I don't know if you realize what an accomplisment that was but, it really was. Impressive.

I love looking at old photos. There is something in an old photo that is missing in todays modern pictures. It just seems to capture emotion better or something. All of these photos are fantastic.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

RonE said:


> My parents, ready to go to a costume party. My dad was the horse's ass.


Now we know where you got your wonderful sense of humor. Anyone who would dress up as a horse's ass knows a thing or two - and can still laugh about it!


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

More excellent pictures. That's it, I'm starting to take more pictures of everybody in the family. I have almost none.


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

What great pictures! I especially like that you were all surprised by the little dog your dad brought home. My grandfather who passed away two years ago brought home a miniature poodle for the family and when my father asked why my grandfather said "he was just so fluffy I couldn't help it" LOL. I miss my grandparents like crazy I can't imagine losing either of my parents. Thank you for sharing such a personal story!


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Feb 7, 2011)

Wonderful photographs, your father seemed like a great guy in personality, and to animals.


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

What wonderful memories preserved on film for you to see. Your dad sounds like such an impressive and wonderful man, you were definitely lucky to have him as your father.

I love finding old pictures of my parents and grandparents... to be able to witness a part of their lives (when you weren't even thought of!) is so wonderful.


----------



## Kayote (Oct 3, 2009)

These photos are amazing! I think all photos of people with animals is fascinating, especially older ones. 
What a wonderful tribute!


----------

